# This is Elvis, my best friend xxx



## Elvis2804 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pleased to meet you all xx









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Elvis is adorable!  How old is he?


----------



## Dr. Penguin (Jul 8, 2013)

What a sweet-looking kitty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What an adorable little guy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

What a cutie


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww he is adorable!! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Boristhecat (Jul 13, 2013)

He's a cutie! I love tabby cats


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello lil' Elvis!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Elvis is a cutie pie. Welcome


----------



## Elvis2804 (Jul 31, 2013)

He's nearly 4 months, he's the best & my best friend xx 
Thank you all x









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh so cute!!! Does this mean he's doing better?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful boy. How is he feeling?


----------



## Elvis2804 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm afraid not, he's getting worse at night but so active/better in the day & the vets are just so unresponsive so I'm going further a field & get a private cat only vet to come to the house.. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

8-(((((
I'm so sorry. Please know that we are all thinking of you and Elvis and hoping for the very best. Please keep us posted ...


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

Handsome baby! He looks so pleased cuddling nice and close with you!


----------

